# Multi-Specialty Surgical Coder seeking full-time position



## Bwray (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm currently employed with a multi-specialty surgical practice and I'm interested in exploring other opportunities, I would love to speak with you about my coding and auditing experience.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/brenda-wray-cgsc-cpma-cpc-a20a7713
brendawray9@gmail.com

Best Regards,

Brenda Wray,CPC,CGSC,CPMA


----------



## nram293 (Jan 26, 2016)

*referred*

Hi Brenda, 

I would like to refer you to Katherine Vail, she is a recruiter for VantageHIM. They have an available position that you might be interested in. 
Please use my name as a reference. Nancy Ramirez. 

Looking for Outpaitient Same Day Surgury Coder Full Time:

CPC-H, COC, RHIT, CCS, CCS-P

2 to  years experience Outpatient general surgery experience. (Not ER or ancillary coding) 

Worked in a 300 bed or larger hospital



Looking to fill immediately! We do offer a completion bonus and referral bonuses. 


Katherine Vail 

katherine.vail@vantagehim.com

T: (800) 971-3272 x.102

Fax: 619-550-4670


----------



## ishtiyaq.ahmad (Feb 4, 2016)

*Multispeciality surgery coder(Remote coding)*

Hi I am interested for this position and also having 2 years experience in multispeciality surgery ,please revert me on ishtiyaq.kiet@gmail.com for further details.


----------

